# Patchkabel herstellen



## big-bang90 (21. April 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Wie sieht es mit einem Tut über das Patchkabel herstellen aus, ist soetwas hier schon vertreten oder lohnt es sich, wenn ich das mal schreibe?

LG


----------



## PC Heini (21. April 2011)

Ein hallo zurück

Nun, der geübte User kann ne Suchmaschine gut bedienen. Da findet man dann unzählige Seiten dazu.
Wenn Du aber unter Langeweile leidest, möchte ich Dich natürlich nicht von Deinem Vorhaben abhalten.
Dies mal meine Meinung.
Was andere User dafon halten, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Schöne Ostertage


----------

